# New Floundering Buddy !



## Cosson-Gigs (Dec 12, 2012)

Hey Guys, 
I'm a GRANDPA !!!!! It's a boy 6 pounds and 5 ounces born Dec. 10th at 6:28 pm , now to train this boy to stab a flounder soon


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Congrats Jim !!! I bet you'll have a gig in his hand as soon as he can hold one.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Congratulations!!! He will be fishing before you know it. At least he's got a good teacher.


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Congrats Jim!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Congratulations..!!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Congrats to the entire family.


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Nothing like being a Grandpa.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on a cute little bundle!!!!


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Jim, have to get craig to make you a mini gig pole, and build a little gig head for it. Youth model. Awesome, I know you are proud.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

He is a handsome lad!!!

GOOD for you!

Jim


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Congratulations Jim!


----------

